# Me finks haircuts are for da dogs!!!



## Cosy

At weast gimme a cookie. I stood tall and still for an hour!
(except in the bath)
This is Cosy's annual summer cut. I love it!
(taken with my Blackberry)


----------



## maggpi21

What a lovely cut Cosy!


----------



## drclee

OMG - Cosy looks like a DOLL!!! She's gorgeous! Do you do that yourself, Brit, or go to the groomers?


----------



## princessre

Cosy looks utterly precious and adorable!!!! I looove her!!!


----------



## Katkoota

your lil princess is ready for summer .. love her summer cut 

hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team

Ava says, "I wuv you cousin' Cosy" Someday my mommy wants me to get a hair cut too......sometimes she says it a wot!!!!!


----------



## Cosy

I do it myself. I'm scared of groomers! Someone please pass the wine! 

Thanks for the compliments. She's so good while cutting and clipping but she hates the bath. I'm almost as soaked as she was!


----------



## Cosy

2maltmom said:


> Ava says, "I wuv you cousin' Cosy" Someday my mommy wants me to get a hair cut too......sometimes she says it a wot!!!!!


Ahahaha! I feel your pain, Pat.


----------



## Cosy

princessre said:


> Cosy looks utterly precious and adorable!!!! I looove her!!!


Well, lookie who's here, Cosy! It's Casanova and Bijou! It's about time! :wub:
Cosy says she wuvs you too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

She looks great! I love the shorter cut under the chin


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

She looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it!


----------



## Johita

Cosy looks like a doll. I love her in her summer cut but she's beautiful in her longer coat too. She's very versatile.


----------



## Snowbody

:wub::wub: Cosy looks so adorable (as usual)! I love the cut on her. Maybe I should ship Tyler out to you to give him a trim. After coming home to the knotting after my trip I'm really leaning towards a way shorter do for him. Just don't have the guts yet.:blush: but I should. As I previewed this and looked at his siggie, I realized when I got him, he had a short cut and I loved it.


----------



## iheartbisou

wow- she looks fantastic!!! Brit you are multi-talented!! please come over anytime to give Bisou a haircut!!


----------



## remy

OMG, Cosy looks like a doll!! She is sooooooo adorable :wub::wub::wub: I just gave Remy a similar cut with the chin area cut short!! I just LOVE Cosy


----------



## poochie2

Youve got the CUTEST looking fluff that I have ever seen. She looks like a baby doll !!!
Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, honestly the CUTEST ever !!!:heart:


----------



## Snow White

Cosy is absolute perfection!!! :wub::wub::wub: Great job Brit you are amazing!


----------



## ckim111

Wow Brit. Can cosy be any cuter??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

That is it, I am packing Rain's bag and sending her to the best groomer in Texas~~Brit, she needs a haircut!!! That Cosy is the most ADORABLE little baby I have ever seen!!! I love her!!! That cut is precious!!!!!:wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy

That girl ALWAYS looks beautiful, great job Brit!


----------



## Cosy

Thanks everyone! I sometimes get scissor happy and cut more than I should but her hair grows so fast, and I hate having to put her through a haircut every month or so. No mats either!!! YAY COSY!


----------



## Canada

I am thinking that there _must_ be a team of secret scientists
attempting to clone Cosy... 
But she is unique and special and lucky you, you have the "one and only!":wub:


----------



## moshi melo

:wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy is ridiculously ADORABLE in all her haircutes! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy

Hahaha! Haircutes...cute!


----------



## mamapajamas

I've been thinking about cutting Button's hair, too. Cosy looks SO cute that way, I might try that style. Button's coat is so dense that it's getting difficult to manage now that she's growing up and it's getting so long. The density of her coat is what makes me think she will look cute with it short. But it's been 35 years since I've scissored a dog, I'll probably need to have a case of Corona on hand for afterward. LOL! :blink::wine:

It's not going to be anytime in the near future, though. Maybe mid-summer or so.


----------



## cindy6755

Cosy is adorable, I remember when I saw a picture of her for the first time and thats when I knew i must have an Angel, and now i do my sweet Cookie


----------



## Cosy

mamapajamas said:


> I've been thinking about cutting Button's hair, too. Cosy looks SO cute that way, I might try that style. Button's coat is so dense that it's getting difficult to manage now that she's growing up and it's getting so long. The density of her coat is what makes me think she will look cute with it short. But it's been 35 years since I've scissored a dog, I'll probably need to have a case of Corona on hand for afterward. LOL! :blink::wine:
> 
> It's not going to be anytime in the near future, though. Maybe mid-summer or so.


Cosy's hair is very thick too so yes, it does work well with that type of coat. :HistericalSmiley:at Corona!


----------



## njdrake

OMG how cute is she! Cosy has to be one of the cutest Malts I've ever seen. she's so cute she doesn't look real. :wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa

Cosy looks like an absolute living doll Brit! EXcellent job Mommy!


----------



## cleex1004

I LOVE Cosy's new haircut! It's perfectly fun and flirty for summer. I wish I had the guts to cut Louis by myself, he's so squirmy and wiggly.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh! I would so love to do a cut like that. What a fantastic job you do Brit. I just got Lola out of the bath and dried her. Took forever, but I have no idea where to start to do a cut like that........ she wouldn't look like that either as she just isn't Cosy. Mmmm what to do. I don't trust groomers either. Time to do something though, we have moved to a wetter climate and she is going out spending lots of time walking and hanging out at cafes  she is enjoying herself.


----------



## Alexa

I love Cosy as well as her new summer cut! You did a great job, Brit! Wow! 
Now summer can come. 

She looks like a little doll in that light pink dress! So cute ...!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## theboyz

Brit, she is adorable!!!!


----------



## coco

Cosy is so beautiful in pink! That's a precious cut, Brit.


----------



## mom2bijou

Beautiful summer do for sweet Cosy! She'll be turning heads all summer long. Then again she turns heads no matter what!

Emma will be getting a summer cut after our Atlanta trip. I can only pray my girl looks nearly as pretty as Cosy!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

she is beautiful and great job on her cut , i could never do something like that , i mess up just on dolce's bangs. she looks like a little doll. wow ... i have to get dolce a little trim . soon !


----------



## thinkpink

Cosy you look like a little princess with your pink dress and new "do"!


----------



## donnad

She is so beautiful! You did a great job cutting her. I wish I had the talent to cut my two.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

oh Cosy, I just love your new "CUT" . . .you are just sooo beautiful and I am IN LOVE . . and I am envious that you just stand still and let Mommy do away with your coat . . can you come over and tell SeRi she needs to be more like you, well behaved :wub: :wub: :wub: as she is totally psychotic :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: always wiggling like there is a worm always attached to her butt :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

Cosy said:


> Thanks everyone! I sometimes get scissor happy and cut more than I should but her hair grows so fast, and I hate having to put her through a haircut every month or so. No mats either!!! YAY COSY!


 
OH you are sooo lucky to have such a well behaved baby . . . .and you have wonderful grooming hands :aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie

Oh my! I lover her new cut! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Cosy

Tiger's Mom said:


> oh Cosy, I just love your new "CUT" . . .you are just sooo beautiful and I am IN LOVE . . and I am envious that you just stand still and let Mommy do away with your coat . . can you come over and tell SeRi she needs to be more like you, well behaved :wub: :wub: :wub: as she is totally psychotic :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: always wiggling like there is a worm always attached to her butt :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


 Oh that worm gets around! Cosy had that worm when she was a pup. I mean to tell you she was one wild child. :HistericalSmiley: I sometimes miss her that way. She's playful but not in the same way as she was then. She feared nothing! :blink:
SeRi will settle (someday..lol).


----------



## Nikki's Mom

She looks beautiful!


----------



## maltlovereileen

You did a GORGEOUS job... I am totally totally impressed!!!! It's SO FRIGGEN HARD to cut around their face - Cosy looks professionally done!!!! I also love her chin hair shorter too (makes her look even more babydollish IMO) - beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona

She is just the cutest little pixie.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Cosy grew up to be a young lady.

Brit, I like many am addicted to pictures of the ever photogenic Cosy. She is just the cutest, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Whoo hoo! Bogie says he thinks Cosy is a cutie-patootie!


----------



## Cosy

maltlovereileen said:


> You did a GORGEOUS job... I am totally totally impressed!!!! It's SO FRIGGEN HARD to cut around their face - Cosy looks professionally done!!!! I also love her chin hair shorter too (makes her look even more babydollish IMO) - beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


Oh, Amen to that! I usually cut just a bit off the bottom of the face, then a bit more. To me it's a process that takes me sometimes a couple days. I've gone back the next day and cut more. LOL!
This time I got lucky and cut it the way I wanted in one sitting (for the face and head). After 25 yrs of grooming maltese you would think I'd be a little faster. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara

What a BEAUTIFUL, sweet girl she is.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Cosy....I just want to squeeze you! You are so pretty!!!


----------



## momtomax

Cosy is the prettiest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Deborah

I don't think you could make her look bad even if you tried. She is such a cutie.:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Your little Cosy is just to die for :wub:. Could you please tell me how long her body and leg hair is? Did you start the trim at the base of her neck? Cosy looks so feminine and sweet in her beautiful pink dress!!


----------



## Cosy

Michelle, I start at the base of the back of the skull and clip down the back and torso leaving the legs longer from just below the shoulder down and just below the tail set down. It's about 1/4 inch on the back and the legs are scissored to about 1 inch. In a few weeks it won't look nearly as short so I start out VERY short.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Me finks haircuts are for....COSY!! Cuz you look MAH-VA-LUS after your haircuts! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Brit,

Thanks so much for your grooming instructions :thumbsup:.

Michelle


----------



## Cute Chloe

Cosy is a pretty, pretty little girl!
Great job on the summer do. Looks professionally done!


----------



## Blythe

ok cosy looks nice[QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## suzimalteselover

Cosy, we ♥ your new furcut and your pretty pink dress! :wub: You look darling!!


----------



## jodublin

She looks adorable pat,


----------

